

CCHIT to meet with FOSS community - BobN
http://www.fredtrotter.com/2009/03/14/cchit-to-meet-with-foss-community/

======
BobN
Also see here: <http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/14/2036212>

